# Hawthorn Woods - Misc. Light bars & strobe lights.



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a Whelen Liberty bar for sale. It comes with the controller and the bar. It has three different strobe settings, as well as alley and back up lights. This is a really bright set up, it works better than my new LED light bar, regarding the alley and back-up lights.
It also comes with the mounting brackets for a Back Rack.

$200.00

I have a mini light bar that gets flush mounted onto the cab, with magnets. This has never been used and cost me $289.00. The switch is located on the cigarette plug-in. First $100.00 takes it.

I have a single strobe light that I have never used as well. $25.00

Lastly, I have some amber dash mounted strobe lights(4 total). $30 a piece or $100.00 for all four.


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Dash lights!


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

If the lightbar in the pics is the same one as in the listing then it is an edge, not a liberty.


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

The Whelen bar is an Edge model, for clarification purposes. My new truck has the Liberty, my apologies!


----------



## Top (Jan 25, 2016)

Brndnstffrd said:


> If the lightbar in the pics is the same one as in the listing then it is an edge, not a liberty.


----------



## Top (Jan 25, 2016)

do you still have the dash lights
Mike


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes, 

All items are still for sale.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Shipping on mini light bar


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

An address would help, but I would assume that the shipping would cost you less than 20 bucks!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I will send you a message 10 minutes I’m just driving


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

All items still for sale!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Why did we never get the mini let me know


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Ponyboy,

I think my last message was asking you for an address, unless I am missing something.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I texted you and you never got back to me either way I’ll send you my phone number again or send me your PayPal let me know what a mini bar with the magnet for shipping


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

will do!


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

So you have my cell number?


----------



## RSG (Jan 6, 2017)

Any of the items still for sale?


----------

